# Karpfen zuhause im kleinen Becken halten !?



## fcsfan (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Ich will dieses Wochenende mein Weiher Leerpumpen damit ich ihn tiefer graben kann. ( Misst nur noch 1 Meter Tiefe )

Jetzt meine Frage:

Kann ich die Karpfen solange ( schätze 1 Woche ) zuhause in einem Becken mit einer kleinen Brunnenpumpe lassen !? 

Schon jetzt danke für eure Tipps !!:m


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zuhause im kleinen Becken halten !?*

Kommt auf die Grösse deines Beckens, die Menge und Größe der Karpfen, die Wasserumwälzung und die Sauerstoffzufuhr an.


----------



## N_S Dakota (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zuhause im kleinen Becken halten !?*

Becken ist ja relativ zu verstehen, Da du die Karpfen über einen Zeitraum 
von ca. 1 Woche - Hältern - mußt denke ich das als Beckengröße ein Volumen 
zu wählen ist das ebenfalls für Koi´s geeignet ist. 

Ansonsten solltest eventuell einen Koihändler oder besser Züchter bzw Fischwirtschafter 
aufsuchen und dir ein Hälterungsbecken - meißt aus Kunststoff - leihen, oder eventuell 
gegen kleines Geld mieten !!!

So würde ich diese Problematik angehen !


----------



## fcsfan (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zuhause im kleinen Becken halten !?*

Naja okay Becken ist es nicht gerade.
Das ist eine Wanne ca. 60x300 cm und etwa 40 cm tief.

Habe eine kleine Brunnenpumpe für rein.


wenn ich dafür nicht müsste Hunderte Kilometer fahren, wär das okay mit dem Hälterungsbecken.


----------



## N_S Dakota (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zuhause im kleinen Becken halten !?*

Ne eher nicht ! In Aquarium ist kein Hälterungsbecken !!!

Aber mal zwei Fragen. 
1. - wie viel Fisch mußt du hältern ? ( Stückzahl, Maß, Gewicht in ca. Angaben )
2.- Wieso hunderte Kilometer fahren ?


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zuhause im kleinen Becken halten !?*

Aufpassen, dass die Wassertemperatur nicht mehr als 3 ° Grad Unterschied hat, Fische langsam mit Zufuhr des neuen Wassers aus dem Becken daran gewöhnen. Becken abdecken, damit die Fische Schatten haben und nicht rausspringen können. Wasserwechsel (ca.1 Drittel) nach 2 Tagen nicht vergessen. Was verstehst du unter einer Brunnenpumpe? Ist das eine Umwälzpumpe oder eine wo auch Sauerstoff eingeblasen wird?


----------

